

Ask HN: Name my e-commerce startup - B-Scan

HNers,
Today is very hard with domain names :)
I searched for hundreds of variations without success. So I will be grateful if you could help.<p>About startup: In short - SaaS e-commerce platform.
Mix between Shopify, Chargify (great names!) and PayPal with social and mobile components.<p>Domain name wishes: short &#38; cute (like those 2 above).
Requirement for domain: .com extension, domain is available or cheap :)<p>Thanks,
B-Scan
======
printerjam
I named my company on the first day that I sat down to write an outline of the
business plan. Having written my thoughts about what the business would be in
Microsoft Word, I had to save the file to my desktop and name it. I gave no
thought of the business name, I just named the doc with the first thing that
came to me - a working title that I intended to change later. But the name
never changed because it was unique and top of mind. It stuck.

Try tapping into a stream of consciousness (meaning, don't over think things)
and write a list of words. Or, ask some relative who is not tech savvy to tell
you the first words that come to their mind (my mom is good for this).

Lastly, in my second startup (circa 1999), we hired a naming consultant for
big $$ and the one take away was: Brand names pretty much don't matter. Nike
may have sounded dumb the first time people heard it, but folks remembered it
AFTER they tried their shoes. Intel sounds like a spy organization. Microsoft
sounds like something for scientists, yet it is a consumer brand now. The
bottom line: Don't freak out to much on the name.

~~~
B-Scan
I made something like that also, but the problem is my name is local. I have
e-commerce.ccTLD/e-store.ccTLD meaning in my language. That is great, but I
looking at global name for my biz.

I like the bottom line, the product and all around it (sales, marketing) is
what is important.

Thanks, B-Scan

------
patrickk
Try using <http://impossibility.org/> \- a domain name generator.

It was posted on HN a few weeks ago. There's some surprisingly good domains
available from it.

~~~
B-Scan
Tnx. Will do. That + Wordoid looks promising!

~~~
patrickk
You're welcome. Best of luck!

------
B-Scan
UPDATE:

Thank you all for your comments. I tried all the methods/services.

Biggest luck I had with Wordoid. After few thousands of variations I came with
50 .com names.

When I tried they real availability it was about 30 free names. I guess that
Wordoid just pings domains or have some long cache for whois. However, in sign
of appreciation I used affiliate link.

So final name is: shopeful.com. I hope that "e" in the middle will be ok.

~~~
adrianwaj
I prefer shopinella (or shoppinella) - or shopinelli

------
weirdcat
Have you tried <http://wordoid.com>?

~~~
B-Scan
I didn't. Nice find. Thank you. Will try something.

~~~
weirdcat
Let us know when you decide on something. :)

------
christophe971
Having searched for mine (zookshop.com) for weeks, I sincerely wish you good
luck.

Also, you will notice at some point that 99% of \d{1,4}shop.com is registered
in China and parked. What's up with that?

~~~
B-Scan
Yeah, I already saw many parked domains like that :(

Thx. Btw ZookShop looks nice!

------
Jinyoung
It's a little more complex but more powerful. <http://lingzini.com/>

------
adrianwaj
transactt.com pockettrip.com cashmatt.com wellwallet.com popwol.com (popular
wallet) dolwol.com groovepay.com stashfit.com traypay.com cashelli.com
cashpoke.com paypoke.com cashspoke.com pocketpoke.com wolstreet.com

~~~
B-Scan
Thank you for concrete names! It's appreciated. My favs from here are
groovepay.com and cashelli.com. But main focus of my startup are shops (sorry,
you couldn't know that).

